# Pain Management Group



## ckkohler (Apr 9, 2012)

Hello!
I work in the pain management field (coding/billing) - from home.  I am looking for anyone interested in setting up an Email group or some special group to share and network with.  Please Email me at carolyn.kohler@yahoo.com if interested.  Thank you.


----------



## lch (Apr 22, 2012)

I would be very interested - I'm new to Pain Mgmt and definitely could use advice.. lhales@tnsni.com


----------



## ckkohler (Apr 22, 2012)

Please watch for an invite to the YAHOO group ... if you need to, check your SPAM folder.  Thanks!


----------

